
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (January 2013) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
JoeCortopassi
In the hopes of making this thread _more_ than just an over-glorified
classifieds, I would encourage everyone to leave one of the following comments
either here (for everyone), or on the individual posts:

1\. _If you are looking for a freelancer, list the three most important needs
you are looking to solve with a freelancer._ I think we can all get so caught
up in listing everything we think we need, that we forget the few things that
are actually important to get the job done. Once we take a hard look at what
we need, and match it up with #2, I think we can go along way to meeting
expectations on both sides.

2\. _If you are a freelancer, list the three areas you are strongest._ Are you
amazing with game mechanics? Do you have a track record of successful social
media campaigns? If all we list is our technical abilities, then HN who's
hiring just becomes another place for outsourced development. Lets be better
than that, and show our domain expertise.

------
scottyallen
SEEKING FREELANCER

We're looking for a software engineer that loves big data and distributed
systems - you know who you are!

AppMonsta collects massive amounts of data about mobile apps and turns it into
actionable metrics for a wide variety of business customers ranging from
investors to health care companies to startups. We really love data, building
distributed systems, and helping people understand complicated market dynamics
through our data.

We're looking for a distributed systems/big data guru to join our distributed
team. You'll take ownership of our crawl & data pipeline, keeping them running
with high uptime, scaling them up to handle load, and adding new data sources
and new features to help our customers make even better decisions. This
shouldn't be your first time to the distributed systems/big data rodeo - we're
looking for a senior engineer that likes mentoring junior engineers and is
interested in growing into a tech lead role.

Our current tech stack is mostly python, linux, aws (ec2, s3, & emr mostly),
mongodb, and redis. If you haven't worked with individual pieces of this
before it's fine - we like working with smart people that are comfortable
working in a distributed systems/big data/cloud environment. We're happy to
help you get up to speed with anything you haven't seen before. We practice
peer code review and continuous deployment on all our code and systems.

Our entire team works remotely. We're very flexible about where and when you
work, as long as you ship code, keep systems online, and are reachable by
other team members for part of the day. We stay in touch via a team chatroom
and weekly team video chats, with impromptu 1-on-1 video chats whenever
there's a detailed issue to discuss. To make this work, you'll need to be in a
compatible timezone (between PDT(UTC-08) and CET(UTC+1)), and be very fluent
writing and speaking english. Like getting out of the house to work? Ask about
our mobile internet subsidy:)

This is a full time, longterm opportunity. If this sounds exciting, email me
your resume and a couple hundred lines of some code you've written (preferably
python), so we can get a sense for your coding style to scotty@appmonsta.com

------
krmmalik
SEEKING FREELANCER

I'm based in the UK. Happy to work with a freelancer from anywhere provided
you can serve UK (GMT) Hours.

I have a project to quote on in the next 1 or 2 weeks. I'm looking for someone
that can do UI/UX design for the Web App, iPhone App and Android.

Logo and Mascot design will be done by someone else, but ideally if whoever
does the UI/UX design can liaise with the logo/mascot designer that will also
be good.

Ideally someone that loves creative control and are willing to bring their own
creativity and passion to the table that can show in their work. Client is
willing to take direction from whoever wants to take on this project.

Person has to be reliable and dependable - Personality important. Previous
examples of work preferred, but not essential. If you're someone that knows
they can do a good job of this, but is looking for an opportunity to prove
themselves, this would be it.

Please email me at: khurammalik.me@gmail.com

I need the following information from you when you contact me:

\- Availability \- your willingness to liaise with the client (Client is UK
based) \- Examples of your work \- Your aesthetic taste \- How you work/Your
work process \- Your favourite ice cream flavour \- anything else interesting
that you'd like to tell me. Can be absolutely anything.

Thank you.

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/jQuery, with extensive
experience building e-commerce marketplaces. I have a research background,
data analysis, playing around with NLP right now. I run a django dev shop,
currently taking gigs for it. Here's my portfolio:

* <http://www.cloudshuffle.com/>

* <http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html>

Contact details in my profile or the link above.

Here're some examples from my portfolio:

* <http://www.ecomarket.com> \- An online marketplace for ethical and eco friendly products.

* <http://www.teaspiller.com> \- An online marketplace for tax experts.

* <http://www.knowyourbank.com>

* <http://www.garnishbar.com> \- social network, to share mixed drink recipes

* <http://www.fertilityplanit.com>, built their self serve ad network + billing and payments.

* <http://www.turlytag.com> \- an app to connect owners with people who found their lost items.

* <http://www.fratmusic.com> \- an online radio streaming app serving over 1.3 million uniques a month.

* <http://loudfarm.com> \- A music event site.

* <http://www.wisekangaroo.com/> \- Find a tutor.

and many more.

------
cleverbaker
SEEKING FREELANCER (remote)

Looking for Front-End Developers to grow our team. We're an around the clock
dev shop specializing in PSD to HTML5/JavaScript conversions with quick turn-
around times. Irregular or regular work schedules are good.
<http://overnightconversions.com>

------
LogicX
SEEKING FREELANCERS - Myrtle Beach, SC

I and members of our coworking space: <http://www.coworkmyr.com> in Myrtle
Beach, SC have a lot of projects we want to push forward, like
<http://www.gfscale.com>

We're looking for any development, design, marketing, etc. skills to come out
to the coworking space and get involved. Eager to pay the right people!
Primarily looking for folks in the geographic area first (even if you would
only occasionally be in coworkMYR), but if you're going to be in Myrtle Beach
this summer - stop by!

You can find my contact info in my profile.

------
Imagenuity
SEEKING WORK - US based (Washington state) - Remote preferred - available
part-time to full-time

Full-Stack Developer. HTML5, CSS3 and JavaScript (jQuery, jQuery mobile,
JSON), and RESTful APIs built with PHP and Node.js on the server.

Specializing in responsive mobile designs that work beautifully on different
screen sizes and devices, and iOS and Android apps built with
Cordova/PhoneGap.

Strong design skills to build projects that are simple to use and attractive
in design. Proficient using Photoshop to build the artwork needed to go in a
website or app, and to listing apps on the iTunes App Store and Google Play
Store.

20 years professional software development experience, 15 years freelance
experience

Portfolio:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.imagenuity...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.imagenuity.scorekeepr)
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.imagenuity...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.imagenuity.scorekeepr.bacon)
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/scorekeepr-
free/id490888743?...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/scorekeepr-
free/id490888743?mt=8) [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/scorekeepr-
bacon/id586533542...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/scorekeepr-
bacon/id586533542?mt=8)

Contact: twitter: @jimbergman or <http://jimbergman.net/contact/>

------
gbraad
SEEKING WORK

Looking for a serious position as allround senior software engineer. I am a
multi-disciplinary developer with a unique blend of creative, managerial and
technical talents. Have experience developing software for both Unix/Linux as
well as Windows based software in different programming and scripting
languages. Specialised in dealing with a mixed Operating System environment
for development and system administration; using Linux/Unix, Windows, Mac OS X
systems and other operating systems. An active consultant for Linux and Open
Source in China and as part of this I hold lectures on software development
and Open Source. Prefer a lead or manager position. I am based in Beijing
(北京), China and have 10 years of experience dealing with China and Asian
culture. Served two terms on the Fedora ambassador steering committee to
represent APAC. Remote work is possible.

    
    
       * (Agile) Project Management.
       * System administration (Linux/Unix, Windows).
       * Desktop, web development and cross platform GUI development.
       * Performance tuning and debugging.
    
       Linux, Java, C#, PHP, HTML5/CSS3, JavaScript, Android, C
       teaching, public speaking, management, etc.
    

<http://gbraad.nl/resume/>

<http://linkedin.com/in/gbraad>

------
coffee
_~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

SEEKING WORK - Remote or On-Site, San Francisco Bay Area

_~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

    
    
      - 5 years Ruby on Rails (full stack).
      - 13 years of engineering.  
      - 4 years user growth.
      
    
      Looking for long-term or short-term consulting work.
    
    
      Specialize in Rails (full stack) and user growth 
      (marketing/advertising). I'm a hybrid coder and marketer
      with a proven track record. I love working on-site and
      work just as well remotely.
      
      
      I'm a friendly guy with an aggressive attitude and good 
      communication skills.
      
      
      I'm looking for projects solving real problems. My belief
      is that the product (features) reach customers ASAP and     
      that's what ultimately matters. Testing code is good, but 
      not the end-all be-all. Iterate on what works and make it 
      better. 
    
    
      I'm a believer in customer development, mining data for 
      user behavior that we can code into features and marketing 
      campaigns.
      
    
      Have built new, and worked on existing, Rails applications 
      including (but not limited to):
    
      - A permission based advertising platform.
    
      - An e-comm up-sell marketing platform.
    
      - A social media platform.
    
      - Most recently one of the      
        largest e-commerce flash sales sites.
      
    
      Contact me below to have your problems solved.
          
      Cheers!
    
      

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=coffee>

============================================================

------
luckystrike
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I have been shipping software for more than 10 years now, and love building
high-quality products (or at least try my best for it!). I started freelancing
a few months ago after my stint as a single founder. One of my first clients
was a HN member for whom I did remote contract work for almost a couple of
months.

I am proficient with Ruby on Rails and generally quite adept at picking up new
technologies as per the needs of the product. I call myself a generalist, and
if you are a non-technical person, I can handle most of the things for you
that go in to building & launching a software product (including screen flows,
server-side programming, system administration, analytics & a little bit of
digital marketing.)

To give an example of me trying out new things, my current gig is related to
conversion optimization(s) and driving growth for a startup in the education
domain. I am up for any work that is challenging & stimulating.

I am open to a potential co-founder role as well, but as you know well, a lot
of things need to fall in place for it. I guess it would be best if we work
together on a short project first to see how good we are as a team.

Please see my profile for the contact & other relevant information. Just drop
a line to say hello, it's always good to interact with fellow HN members!

------
adammichaelc
SEEKING FREELANCER looking for a "data reporter", Burlingame, CA and/or remote

 _About Us_

We think that OkTrends (<http://blog.okcupid.com/>) is one of the best blogs
for compiling research on real-life usage patterns in an interesting, visual,
way, and we want to re-create it for car-buying.

We also think that people should be able to buy a car using the internet for
as much of the transaction as possible. Our mission at CarWoo!(YC S09) is to
become "THE Transactional Car Buying and Selling Marketplace." We are getting
closer to our goal all the time, and have now seen many thousands of
transactions come through the site. We're sitting on piles and piles of data,
and we need to get it out in a more broad way.

To fulfill our mission, we have to get the word out about who we are. That's
where you come in.

 _About You_

You should be curious about patterns in data, have a background in research or
other relevant experience, and have a knack for writing in a way that is
relatable to ordinary folks, yet packed with insight and deep understanding.

 _More Details_

We've got lots of ideas on posts, you'll be free to add your ideas to the pot
also. As far as the actual content of the posts, think lots of charts,
statistical analysis of our data, and a story around everything from who our
visitors are, to what times of the year people do their car-buying, to
trending & popular cars, etc.

If you're interested, email me at adamc@carwoo.com This would be an ongoing
project, with a steady stream of work.

------
cuttooth
SEEKING WORK - Philadelphia, PA / Remote (Willing to relocate)

Looking for junior level Rails work, but I am also interested in anything
which I can get my hands on. I presently live in Philadelphia and would place
priority on working here, but I am also willing to relocate (depending upon
location) and/or work remotely. I am self-taught and extremely receptive to
learning new technologies. Where I lack knowledge, I gain the drive to absorb
and surround myself with anything I can.

A primary project I am working on right now called "define.io" is linked
below. It is a fairly simple, yet (hopefully!) effective way of allowing users
to review tech products. It is in a very early state, but does have some basic
functionality. All of the site's code is posted on Github (also linked below),
and it is hosted using Heroku.

I primarily work with: Ruby/Rails, JavaScript/jQuery, HTML/CSS (Bootstrap),
Heroku I'm interested in learning/working more with: Go, Haskell, Objective-C,
Redis/NoSQL. Also open to working with: Python/Django

<http://pauldipietro.org/> <http://github.com/cuttooth> <http://define.io/>

Email: paul[at]define[dot]io

------
jamii
SEEKING WORK - London or remote.

I work with 'big' data and distributed systems.

> ... list the three areas you are strongest

Identifying the essence of a problem. Drawing on existing research and theory
to produce simple, practical solutions. Explaining the solution clearly and
simply. By way of example:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4902219>

[http://scattered-thoughts.net/blog/2012/12/19/search-
trees-a...](http://scattered-thoughts.net/blog/2012/12/19/search-trees-and-
core-dot-logic/)

[http://scattered-thoughts.net/blog/2010/12/08/optimising-
tex...](http://scattered-thoughts.net/blog/2010/12/08/optimising-texsearch/)

[http://scattered-thoughts.net/blog/2012/08/16/causal-
orderin...](http://scattered-thoughts.net/blog/2012/08/16/causal-ordering/)

I've spent the last few months at the NYC Hacker School, adapting research
from the BOOM and STEPS projects to build tools for rapidly prototyping
distributed algorithms ( <http://scattered-
thoughts.net/blog/2012/12/02/hacker-school/> ). I would be especially
interested in putting these ideas in practice.

Github - <https://github.com/jamii>

Resume - <http://scattered-thoughts.net/about.html>

Blog - <http://scattered-thoughts.net/>

------
tedkimble
SEEKING FREELANCER - Based in Minneapolis, Remote OK for the right candidate

Our startup is looking for a front-end engineer or designer to join our team
on a contract basis (for now). The right candidate will need to possess
demonstrable experience writing:

* HTML * CSS (Sass) * JavaScript (jQuery, CoffeeScript)

Bonus points for experience working in a Rails environment. Design skills
aren't required, but illustration skills (icons, logos) will be a plus.

tkimble@nouvant.com

------
vitovito
SEEKING WORK remote or in Austin, TX

I'm Vitorio, a skilled _user experience and interaction designer_ in Austin,
TX, specializing in web, mobile, and emerging technologies.

If you think your current site and onboarding flow and app design is _okay_
and just want someone to make it prettier, make the logo pop, etc., that's not
me.

If you want more users to sign up, users to stick around longer, users to pay
more, heck, users to pay at all, _that's_ me.

If you don't have a site or app yet and want to know what you need to know to
make sure you don't have these common "let's just build it we'll figure it out
later" teething problems, to have your app designed well from day 1, that's
_really_ me. I love those kinds of engagements the most. You'd be my favorite.

Ideally, we'll do a little research together to figure out exactly what you
need, and _then_ we'd do a bunch of design together. But, every project is
unique; contact me and let's talk: <http://vitor.io/>

Not sure what you need? Never hired a designer? Just want to have a structured
conversation by the half-hour or hour? Consider signing up for UX office hours
instead, there's _no obligation:_ <http://uxhours.com/>

Will also _barter_ UX for art or development; iOS, front-end, Python, Node, or
AWS (via Python or Node) are all of interest.

I've _founded_ three startups myself so far, so I have some idea about what
you're going through:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1214065#score_1214439>

And, one startup has found me through HN, so that's something.

------
racbart
SEEKING WORK - Remote with up to 50% travel (I'm based in Europe, but can work
EST working hours).

I am a full web stack engineer with 12 years professional experience. I
recently worked as CTO & Product Director at a small startup. Previously, I
worked as Lead Software Developer at a mid-size company (sold for 9 digits at
that time). I am happy with similar position as my last one or with 100%
hands-on technical role as senior software developer.

I have lot of experience with various projects. I worked on web applications,
enterprise intranet software, social websites, and so on. I am great in both
solving little but tough problems and designing and implementing architectures
using physical and cloud based servers, SQL and NoSQL databases, integrating
various APIs, architecting applications to work under significant load and
ensuring following patterns and best practices. My only drawback is that most
of my backend experience is in PHP which is not that popular among HNers these
days. But I learn quick and I'm always hungry for new experiences and
knowledge. I have lot of experience in leading and coaching small teams,
including remote/distributed teams, and leading projects.

In the last three years I started working on UX and interfaces, designing
products, not only developing them. If you don't have resources for dedicated
UX/UI person, I'm your go-to guy and can connect graphics designers with
developers to build a great product.

I'm seeking remote or partly remote freelance or permanent work between 4h/wk
and full-time. For full-time, I'm happy to travel worldwide as long as I spend
at least 50% time at home.

<http://www.linkedin.com/in/bartekr>

Please contact me at bartus79 at gmail to discuss how I could help your
company.

------
ndabas
SEEKING WORK -- Delhi, India (Remote work preferred; I am also willing to
travel)

I'm a software developer and operations guy. I love taking on interesting and
challenging projects where there's a lot of figuring out to do and an elegant
system to be built. I have more than eleven years of paid work experience; I
have been hacking and programming for much longer than that.

The five most recent languages I used are .NET/C#, XSLT, JavaScript/node.js,
Windows PowerShell, and shell script, with a side of HTML5 and CSS.

WHAT I CAN DO FOR YOU

Pretty much anything, but here’s what I absolutely love doing:

1\. Setting up servers. I love building servers on AWS and Azure, and more
generally, setting up an infrastructure for app deployment/website hosting,
like on Google App Engine, Heroku, or static sites on S3. I love building out
the automated scripts and processes that take your code, build it, and deploy
it to one of these.

2\. Packaging software. I love writing Windows installers for all sorts of
software, and even more so, developing tools and build scripts that actually
_generate_ installers.

3\. Automating stuff. I love writing scripts and software to automate anything
and everything, from simple Microsoft Word document processing, to more
complex Node.js scripts to send out hundreds of email messages per second via
Amazon SES.

CONTACT ME

You can contact me via email: nik@niksci.com or Skype: ndabas.

On a side note, I like using Elance as a project management and escrow
platform, and you can check out my Elance profile (work history + client
reviews) at <http://niksci.elance.com/>. On Elance, I am usually ranked among
the top 1000 contractors, out of a total of nearly 150,000.

Thanks, Nik.

------
znq
SEEKING WORK: Remote (we're a distributed team of high quality mobile &
backend engineers)

<http://mobilejazz.cat>

We are Mobile Jazz, a collective of excellent engineers and designers with a
strong focus on everything mobile and beyond. We're doing Android since the
first 1.0 release in 2008 and iOS since 2009. We also do Mobile Web and cross-
plattform (PhoneGap & Titanium). Additionally we've a ton of experience in
backend development (Java & Rails) and web frontend development (HTML5, CSS3,
JavaScript). Check us out here: <http://mobilejazz.cat> If you need more
references and testimonials have a look here:
<http://stefanklumpp.com/testimonials.html> If you've any questions please get
in touch with me via stefan@mobilejazz.cat - happy to answer any questions :-)
PS: We've worked successfully with other HN members before.

------
thekthuser
SEEKING FREELANCER - near NYC

I need a frontend developer/designer to work with me on a project. Aside from
the usual (HTML, CSS, Javascript), the technology you want to use is up to
you. I would, however, recommend a templating language to make life easier.
The backend will be in Python, using the Pyramid framework.

If you are near NYC and interested, contact me at
myhnusername@myhnusername.com

------
niggler
SEEKING FREELANCER: NYC

Looking for JS/CSS/HTML UI developer / force multiplier. Mobile/Touch
experience important. On-site preferable (you will be paid more than enough to
live nearby) and a more permanent offer will be made if we work well together.

If you are interested, my email is in my profile. Please send a cool demo of
something you have worked on / are currently working on.

------
ammmir
SEEKING WORK, remote or near Mountain View, CA

Hi, I'm Amir. I'm a backend developer who specializes in node.js apps and
building APIs. I'm also available for API-related Objective-C work for iOS and
OS X. A list of my recent projects can be found at <http://amirmalik.net>

My tech stack includes tools like Redis, MongoDB, CouchDB (Cloudant),
PostgreSQL, and ElasticSearch.

If you're starting something new, I'll work with you and your team to
determine the required tools to build your app in the desired timeframe. Have
an existing project? I'll dive in with a third-party perspective and help you
refine and extend what you have.

Web: <http://amirmalik.net>

GitHub: <https://github.com/ammmir>

Email: amir at pilvy dot com

I'm available 2-3 days a week. I can do either daily rate billing or fixed bid
projects, no hourly please. If interested, please email me. If you're local,
let's grab coffee. Thanks!

------
lukes
SEEKING WORK - based in London, though working remotely

We are a small web development team mainly focused on Ruby/Rails, along with
expertise across the rest of the stack - CoffeeScript, Spine.js, SASS, LESS,
Chef, PostgreSQL, Redis etc. We have domain expertise integrating with
external APIs such as LinkedIn, Facebook and Twitter, and also in handling
high load both in terms of web traffic and background processing with Sidekiq
or Resque.

We are a whole team who work well together. We can either integrate to your
existing dev team or take and implement a standalone project. As many of us
are overseas (China, Ireland) we are less expensive than many other
development companies (£400 - £500 / day or potentially £55k / year per
developer depending on project length, size of team etc).

I personally am based in London and have 12 years professional development
experience. If you would like details on projects we have done as a team, just
send me a quick email.

luke@sketchconsulting.com

------
jmspring
Seeking Work (remote preferred, US and Europe are options) -

Full stack developer (minus eye-candy -- IE, everything below UI
implementation) \- my specialty really is obscure/unusual technology stacks --
a recent client had a combination PHP/Filemaker setup; prior to that he also
helped me a bit on a PHP/Drupal/Java/hard goods fulfillment project \- scaling
\- making shit work \- C/C++/Python/PHP/mobile/embedded/Java if necessary \-
security/PKI/identity management

One of my most recent projects is in the storage space: \- drive monitoring
agent in Objective C (for OSX) and C# (for Windows) \- python backend \-
restful webservices

I'm a jack of all trades who is looking for interesting projects to work on.
I'd love to build this up into something I could quite my day job for.
Currently based in the US, I am married to an EU national and will likely be
relocating to Europe in the next year or two, so location is open.

If project and rate justify a move, I am open to it.

------
almost
SEEKING WORK - Brighton, UK. London, UK. Remote.

Freelance developer based in the Brighton in the UK. I can travel to London
but I usually prefer to work remotely.

I love helping to produce MVPs and prototypes. I'd love to help you turn your
idea into reality. I work in a range of languages but I usually choose Python
when I have a choice, I also do a lot of work in JavaScript. I have a range of
skills from web development to computer vision. I can also help with Rich
JavaScript Applications and RESTful API design (see a talk I gave on the
subjects here[1]). I've also been doing some Natural Language Processing
things recently with NLTK in Python, so if you have needs in that area do get
in touch.

Some technologies I have experience with: Python, JavaScript, Django, Node.JS,
Backbone.JS, OpenCV.

Please do get in touch!

Email: tom@almostobsolete.net

[1] <http://asyncjs.com/hypermedia/>

------
lukego
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Switzerland

I'm interesting in helping people build low-level networking software.
Interfacing to the kernel and to hardware, getting NUMA right, taking
advantage of exotic hardware features, writing firmware, etc. I have a lot of
experience. I've recently started focusing on open source with the Snabb
Switch project (my baby) and I'm funding this with consulting.

Links: Snabb Switch - <https://github.com/SnabbCo/snabbswitch/wiki> LinkedIn -
<http://www.linkedin.com/in/lukego> My homepage - <http://www.lukego.com/> My
company - <http://www.snabb.co/>

------
dboles99
SEEKING WORK Hi! I'm Daniel Boles. I'm an American largely based in Asia with
over 10 years experience in business. I have an MBA, but more importantly I'm
a problem solver and that seeks out of the box solutions to grow your business
to achieve your dreams. When many people look to consultants they are usually
looking for someone to help them grow their business as a means to an end.
They want to move away from trading time for money and instead want to develop
their business in such a way that they have a lifestyle as well as a business.
I can help you achieve this. I can't make any promises, but I can assure you
of professionalism, problem solving, and a clear focus on your goals. So, if
this interests you, let me know and lets see what we can do.

Seeking remote work

email: daniel.boles@gmail.com

------
onetinybit
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco, CA - New York, NY - Remote

We are an iOS and web development company specializing in Ruby on Rails and
web design. That is currently run by
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=wilsonlin45> and
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=danest>

We do Ruby on Rails, Javascript/jQuery, BackboneJS, iOS Applications and
Android Applications.

You can visit our portfolio at <http://onetinybit.com/> and
<http://wilsonlin.com/>

Contact us at onetinybit@gmail.com or <http://onetinybit.com/#contactus>

------
sneak
ACCEPTING A SMALL NUMBER OF NEW CUSTOMERS FOR 2013

EEQJ: Berlin, New York, Detroit, Chicago, SF

My team and I are accepting a small number of new customers in Q1.

EEQJ is a small boutique consultancy specializing in working with startups and
medium enterprises to identify, remediate, and prevent security-related errors
in critical businesses processes. We're experts in things like operational
security, network and physical infrastructure, project management and
development, scaling, and optimization (from software to process).

I personally have over 15 years of professional experience and work only with
the most skilled industry practitioners.

My background can be found here: <http://jp.eeqj.com>

Please feel free to contact me at jp@eeqj.com or (800) 403-1126 (+1 312 361
0355 outside of the US).

------
kleinsch
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area - Remote or Local - Long or Short Term Projects

I'm a full-stack Java and Rails developer as well as a published mobile app
developer.

Web/Back-End Development - An expert in Java and Rails environments.
Comfortable with web development, including HTML, CSS, and JavaScript.
Significant JavaScript experience, including client-side MV* with Backbone.js
as well as back-end Javascript with Node.js.

Mobile Development - Have deployed multiple apps across iOS and Android
platforms for phones and tablets. Experienced in both native (iOS, Android)
and cross-platform HTML (Sencha Touch, JQuery Mobile) development.

nick.kleinschmidt@gmail.com

<http://www.linkedin.com/in/nickkleinschmidt>

------
ashraful
SEEKING WORK - Remote Web+Mobile UI designer and front-end developer.

4+ years of experience with designing usable interfaces with a focus on
increasing user conversions.

Designed patio11's site which increased his conversion rate and profits:

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/04/19/ab-testing-is-
frustratin...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/04/19/ab-testing-is-frustrating/)

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/08/06/stripe-and-ab-testing-
ma...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/08/06/stripe-and-ab-testing-made-me-a-
small-fortune/)

Experience with Photoshop, Illustrator, HTML5, CSS3, Javascript/Jquery.
Knowledge of Ruby, Rails, BackboneJS, Git and Heroku.

Portfolio: <http://www.madebyargon.com>

Pricing: $55/hour

Email: inlith@gmail.com

------
Baliw
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco Bay Area or Remote

I build single-page web apps and SaaS platforms. I understand both biz speak
and tech speak and enjoy connecting the two worlds together.

Front-end: Ember.js, Angular.js, Backbone.js

Back-end: Go, Python, Node.js or Ruby.

<http://resume.dan.me/>

<https://grouptalent.com/talent/3944>

<https://github.com/baliw>

<http://stackoverflow.com/users/1305696/daniel>

<https://angel.co/daniel-walton>

<http://www.linkedin.com/in/dangogh>

------
mootothemax
SEEKING WORK - Remote or occasional travel around Europe fine. Native British
developer based in Warsaw, Poland.

Back-end jack-of-all-trades, concentrating on PHP/C#/MySQL, experienced with
Apache/nginx/IIS, and general Linux admin.

A few sample projects I work on in my spare time, using
PHP/Kohana/MySQL/jQuery:

<http://tweetingmachine.com>

<http://campaignbar.com>

<http://interactwive.com>

I'm very good at finding solutions to complex problems, enjoy rescuing
projects in trouble, and like working with technology in general. I always
chatting about requirements, feel free to drop me a line at tom@tbbpolska.com

------
nodemaker
SEEKING WORK - iOS, Remote

I am an iOS Consultant with 3 years of experience and have built numerous
apps. Not only can I build new apps for you but I can also help you make
upgrades to your existing apps.

Recent apps include HackerNode(<http://www.nodemesh.net/hackernode>), a
popular app for reading hacker news on iOS and Just Add Beer!
(<http://appsto.re/justaddbeer>), a not so popular way of drinking beer!.

Initial Consultation (Upto 1 Hr) is free!

Please reach out to me at sumeru@ufl.edu or on linkedin at
<http://lnkd.in/dk8Gme>. Thanks!

------
nnnnnn
Seeking Work - Remote only (based in LA currently)

Things I do: Front end dev, back end dev, Full stack dev, Design (I have a
partner who does the designing)

Buzz words: - HTML5, CSS3, Backbone.js, Javascript, jQuery, Ruby on Rails,
Postgres, Photoshop, PSD to HTML, Responsive design, Bootstrap, Foundation,
Wordpress, PHP, MySQL, git

I've worked for great firms in Silicon Valley and elsewhere and am always on
the look out for interesting new projects. I won't belabor an explanation of
my philosophy and experience on this thread, but please visit my site
<http://nealke.mp> or email me if you are interested in learning more.

You can contact me at me(at)nealke(.)mp

------
hjay
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Canada

I am a full stack web developer and consultant based in Vancouver, B.C.

I provide web development and consulting services to software development
companies, consulting firms, creative studios, and more.

I strongly believe the best interests of my clients are critical to our
successful collaboration on current and future projects.

If you have a business and are looking for a website, SEO, web security
consultation, or even internal web applications, I would love to speak with
you.

What I can do for you:

* General technical consulting

* Web security consulting

* Frontend/backend Development (PHP, HTML5, CSS3, JQuery, etc)

* Wordpress themes and modifications

* Search Engine Optimization

* API development

* Responsive design

<http://jayhuang.org>

You can contact me at hnfreelance@jayhuang.org

------
kam
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Based in Colorado, USA)

I write code for both sides of the HTTP request as well as both sides of the
USB cable. My current project involves d3.js, node, LLVM, and custom hardware.
Somewhere between frontend and embedded, there's probably something I can
build for you.

I primarily work with:

    
    
        - HTML5, JavaScript (CoffeeScript), CSS, jQuery, Backbone
        - NodeJS, Python, Flask
        - C, C++, Linux, Git
        - PCB design, AVR & ARM microcontrollers
        - among many more
    

See some of my projects at <http://kevinmehall.net>. Shoot me an email:
hnfreelance@kevinmehall.net

------
devonbarrett
SEEKING WORK: Looking for remote based work.(Live in London, UK) Short
projects or equity/percentage share start-up deals interest me most

Skill set: Web-dev(PHP(Experience with all major frameworks), JS(Backbone,
handlebars, ember, derby, node), Python, Java, ROR Meteor and node are
'tickling my fancy' at the moment) Flex and air applications are intriguing me
at the moment, just finished building a desktop based multiple monitor karaoke
application

I am the type of person who gets personally involved in work; I eat, sleep and
dream in code. I always speak my mind on features and ideas.

If you are interested, feel free to drop me an email at devon@devonbarrett.net

------
sebilasse
SEEKING WORK - Remote with onsite visits (based in asia/pacific)

Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, RubyMotion

\- Web developer since 15 years, startups since 2007, as founder and employee

\- Expert-level Ruby and JavaScript

\- Created of RubyJS, an open source project that Matz the creator of Ruby
endorsed. <http://rubyjs.org>

\- Speaker at Ruby and JS conferences around the world

\- Commits to Rails/HAML, jQuery

\- 6 years Ruby/Rails, 2012 focus on JS and CoffeeScript

\- Writing highly performant code in Ruby and JS

\- Remote consulting/freelance since 2 years, currently in Asia/Pacific (UTC
+07:00)

\- Excellent at kickstarting projects and getting your MVP out.

\- Open for onsite visits

More information and contact info on: <http://hasclass.com>

------
shafqat
SEEKING FREELANCER: Must be in NYC. Looking for someone to build a simple
Python/Django app for a huge customer of ours. You'll have to come by the
NewsCred NYC office (or you can work here). Contact Asif : asif at
newscred.com

------
orangethirty
SEEKING WORK {USA/Caribbean} {AMERICAN CITIZEN} {REMOTE | WILL TRAVEL FOR
DEPLOYMENTS}

Full Stack Software Engineer with a focus on web technologies. Is interested
in collaborating with software companies/agencies in the Continental USA.

Languages (a brief list):

    
    
        Python
        Ruby
        JS
        Lisp
        HTML5/CSS
        PHP5
        SQL
        Java/Android
    

Frameworks:

    
    
        Django
        Rails
        Flask
        Sinatra
        Ember
        Jquery
        Code Igniter
        Slim  
        Symfony
        Bootstrap.
    

Experience designing and building high traffic advertising networks, online
payment platforms, custom CMS, and E-commerce.

References available upon request.

orangethirty@nuuton.com

------
JoeCortopassi
\------------------

SEEKING WORK - Based in Southern California

\------------------

Joe Cortopassi

Email: joe[at]joecortopassi[dot]com

Skype: joe.cortopassi

\------------------

iOS developer

Full stack web developer

\------------------

Technologies:

 _(not just the language, but also the appropriate frameworks and libraries)_

Objective-C

iPhone/iOS

PHP

MySQL

Javascript

HTML

CSS

\------------------

Specialties:

Business Analytics

Digital Marketing Strategy

Api integration and development

\------------------

<http://joecortopassi.com>

<http://linkedin.com/in/joecortopassi>

<http://www.facebook.com/CortopassiConsulting>

<https://github.com/JoeCortopassi>

<https://twitter.com/JoeCortopassi>

\------------------

About Me:

I started off in web development, doing mid-large size lead generation web
sites. As a big part of dealing with lead generation, I became proficient in
RESTful API integration and development, along with complex javascript web
applications used for analytics. I then began working on iPhone and iPad
applications over the years, working on apps for Cie Studios and their
perspective clients. My ability to understand complex api's, also helped me
build connection management and caching systems for iOS apps that assured the
user that their information would always be posted to the server, regardless
of their data connection.

\------------------

------
logn
SEEKING FREELANCER for remote, full-time work, extremely flexible hours

I'm looking for experienced Java developers who have worked on webapps. At
least some experience in any of the following: Tomcat, WebLogic, WebSphere,
MySql, Oracle, SQL Server. Competent on Windows and Linux.

The job involves migrating applications to new technology stacks and fixing
any issues that arise. Pay-rate is $60/hr. You must be able to work up to 40
hrs/week. Work remotely and any hours you choose. Very few or no meetings.

To apply, pleasedofeelfreetosendmespam@gmail.com (yes, that's my email... at
least when I'm expecting spam by posting it publicly)

~~~
usladha
Hi,

Sent you on your spam expected email id. Please check.

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK - Pakistan - Remote

I will be interested to work on short to mid sized projects in any technology
as long as they're interesting and challenging. Some of the stuff I have
already worked on are given below but i am not limited to it.

Desktop

==========

\- VB.NET \- C# \- QT toolkit

Web

======

\- PHP \- J2EE \- Python \- CFM

Mobile

=======

\- J2ME \- iPhone development in Titanium/PhoneGap

Others

=======

\- FF/Chrome/IE extensions \- Basic WP plugins \- MS Exchange Server
development \- DB[Triggers, SPs, Queries] in MySQL,MSSQL, Oracle,PostgreSQL

yes I can work on ANY technology. Just bring it on! In the era of
Stackoverflow and Google it should not be an issue for any programmer. :)

my Portfolio

==========

[http://dl.dropbox.com/u/35231160/Resume/Adnan-Siddiqi-IT-
con...](http://dl.dropbox.com/u/35231160/Resume/Adnan-Siddiqi-IT-consultant-
Resume.pdf)

------
theoj
SEEKING WORK - NYC or remote.

I am a mobile developer who focuses on Android Java development. I have worked
on multiple Android apps, both large and small, for a variety of clients. My
portfolio and Github are listed below:

<http://www.bricolsoftconsulting.com/category/portfolio/>

<https://github.com/bricolsoftconsulting/>

My previous experience includes C/C++, VB.NET, and HTML / PHP. Feel free to
get in touch -- email is theo---AT---bricolsoftconsulting----DOT---com.

------
psycr
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Human/machine interface designer/developer.

From scratch experience and interface design, from the napkin to nginx.

Frontend: HTML5 (Haml, Slim), CSS3 (Sass, Less), JavaScript (Vanilla, jQuery,
Ember.js, Backbone.js, Handlebars)

Backend: Ruby, Rails, Mongodb (Mongoid), Postgres

Design: Pencils, pens, paper, Photoshop

NOTE: I am not available to do any work relating to social networks, online
marketplaces broadly, and will have to review any consumer-focussed work
before I can confirm availability. If you're working on a b2b product we're
probably game though.

Contact is at <http://robotfuture.net/>

------
JonSchneider
I'm an iOS developer in the Midwest that specializes in apps that integrate
into web services. This last month just some of my work includes an app that
is used to help athletes train, a photo effects application, an upgrade to a
group photo application, and upgrades to a top-25 travel app.

Email me at jon@z-prototype.com and we can go over your idea for free, no
strings attached. Unlike others I don't charge for or set a time limit on
meetings - meetings are always free, because I want to build you the product
you want. You pay only for time I spend coding.

------
tomasstark
SEEKING WORK - Prague, Czech Republic - remote

 _Front end development_

\- HTML5, CSS3, Javascript, jQuery

\------------------------

 _WordPress development_

\- Themes, Plugins, BuddyPress

\------------------------

 _Contact information_

Website: <http://www.tomasstark.com>

Email: tom@tomstark.me

Twitter: @tomasstark

------
naveedsaleem
SEEKING WORK: * 5 Years experience of manual & automated testing of Website,
Desktop, Mobile(iPhone, Android, Blackberry, J2ME) & Tablets (iPad, Android)
Apps * Hands on experience on designing & implementation of Test planning,
Test Cases, Test automation and Bug Reporting * Experienced in test automation
framework implementation for web & Android version of a corporate product *
Currently working in all areas from requirement gathering to deployment &
client communication Know me more on Naveedsaleem.com

------
rglover
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Chicago

Interface design shop. Specializing in visual design and front-end development
of applications and sites.

Proficient with: HTML(5), CSS, Javascript (jQuery), Wordpress, and Tumblr.
Also capable of working within Rails apps using Rails templates (ERB) and the
asset pipeline.

Looking to work with:

Startups - Looking for solid application UI and marketing.

Studios - Looking for help with overflow/extra pair of hands. Also, project
collaboration.

Benevolent Orgs - Need help cleaning up sites, miscellaneous UI.

<http://wellroundedgent.com> studio@wellroundedgent.com

------
kripainc
>>> Seeking Challenging Problems <<<

Princeton, New Jersey or Remote (Full time/Part time/Per project)

Experienced with full stack development on Java platform :
Tomcat/Spring/Hibernate/MySql/JMS/JavascriptMVC.

In 2012, a new health industry startup received an equity investment from a
major insurer after deploying our Java based cell phone text messaging
solution.

Let us help you deliver your vision for 2013!

Need a real-time web app? Let us help you exploit Play 2/Scala/Akka/AngularJS
& Android App

Contact the experts : <http://www.kripa.com/>

------
adam_albrecht
SEEKING WORK - Based in Columbus, Ohio but willing to travel. My specialties
are Ruby, Rails, and javascript/Coffeescript/jQuery/Backbone, but I also have
a great deal of experience with Chrome Extensions, Asp.net MVC, iOS, and UX
Design. I also have a partner that I often team up who has similar skills.

Email: adam [at] jetcode.io

<http://jetcode.io/>

<http://github.com/adamalbrecht>

<https://twitter.com/adam_albrecht>

------
HadiAsiaie
SEEKING Work,remote. Hadi Asiaie, from Iran, Tehran. Seeking remote
work.Interested in python and Java works.Very interested in hard and
algorithmic projects! this is my profile in Freelancer.com:
<http://www.freelancer.com/u/HadiAsiaie.html>

And my profile in topcoder.com:
[http://community.topcoder.com/tc?module=MemberProfile&cr...](http://community.topcoder.com/tc?module=MemberProfile&cr=22823840)

------
Udo
Seeking remote work / short local engagements throughout Europe

I'm specializing in

1) PHP scalability consulting, refactoring, and bug hunting

2) quick (24h) web app prototypes and proof-of-concepts

Languages: PHP, Ruby, JavaScript, Delphi, Java, C

Environments: LAMP stack, NginX, Node.js, Mac OS X, Linux, BSD

Web Tech: HTML5, CSS, jQuery, MySQL, JSON message passing, WebSockets, WebGL,
mobile web development

Data: MySQL (and derivates), some Redis, flat file parsing and storage,
experience with data synchronization

\--- --- ---

My profile: <http://udos.name> or contact me at udo.schroeter@gmail.com

------
eggmonster
SEEKING WORK - Remote

iOS / Android app development.

I'll build you an app that will literally figuratively blow your pants clean
off. Also, I'll do it from $2000.

Reasons:

I've done a few of these now but the majority are in-house apps and as such I
have little to show. I need to build up a bit of a portfolio that folks can
actually see.

Also, due to personal circumstances, my hours are all over the place so I'm
not Johnny Officehours.

I also have many, many years of web app dev and design experience. Happy to go
into more detail via e-message and discuss all the bits & pieces.

Email is in my profile.

~~~
nanijoe
Why don't you put a couple of apps up on the app store?I don't see how anyone
can hand you $1000 up front when there is no proof that you can actually do
the job.

------
davedx
SEEKING WORK - remote, or on-site within the Netherlands

I am an experienced professional dev with 10+ years of experience shipping
software in a variety of sectors, including web apps small and enterprise-
large, triple A game titles and Unity games to CDN's and desktop software.

I'm available for new projects February onwards. I'm most interested in web
apps or mobile/Unity projects.

My portfolio site & resume: <http://www.dave78.com> \- or get in touch via
davedx@gmail.com.

------
julienmarie
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

French technologist and marketing guy based in South East Asia (Manila,
Philippines). I have been CTO/co-founder of a few startups and agencies, based
on technologies such as Rails, PHP and Erlang. Love to implement awesome front
ends (Coffeescript / Websockets etc...) and scalable backends.

I've also worked with many startups and big agencies on marketing and UX
issues.

My LinkedIn : <http://ph.linkedin.com/in/julienmarie>

My email : jm at producture dot com

------
urlwolf
SEEKING WORK -- remote. In Berlin, can travel.

Do you need a data scientist that can also do the data pushups and communicate
the results? I have ~8yr experience in R, PhD in machine learning, and 2
startups under my belt.

Problems I solve:

Why are customers canceling their memberships?

How are users moving through the site?

What is the maximum I should pay to acquire customers?

\--

We'll use both math ( bayesian models, e.g., Custora-like), and Patio11's
style of mail campaigns.

I have helped luxodo.com, and betabrand.com (through a former company that
tanked). Feel free to contact me to talk about your problem.

------
laaph
SEEKING WORK - based in SF bay area, remote/travel is fine, not quite willing
to move altogether

Main skills -

Matlab - Perl - C

Other skills -

Java/C++ - iOS/Objective-C - Linux system administration - Arduino programming

My work experience has mostly been in scientific computing/embedded
programming, and most of my hobby stuff has been game programming. I'm looking
for a fun, productive, and smart projects. I'm not so great on the front-end
stuff, but good at getting the back-end stuff running.

Email me if you think I could help you! Contact info in my profile.

------
kreutz
SEEKING WORK - Salt Lake City/Remote

We are dev/design shop out of Salt Lake City, UT specializing in frontend web-
development (HTML5, CSS3, JS, Backbone), Ruby on Rails, iOS, and Wordpress.

You can have a look at some of our past work here: <http://airkrft.com>

Also finished up this side project not to long ago: <http://mixture.fm>

Traveling to work on-site is always a possibility.

Ran by @erickreutz and @jordanbrown

Contact me at eric@airkrft.com

------
nodren
SEEKING WORK

I specialize in PHP, MySQL, Javascript, Front-end, Backend, Java, Ruby,
Python, Node.JS, etc.

I've been writing code professionally for 8 years. If you are looking for a
developer to spearhead your new project help you get a good start using the
right tool for the job, then contact me, I'll be happy to discuss with you.

My profile is at <http://www.linkedin.com/in/echo28> or you can contact me at
ben@echo28.com

------
lacerus
SEEKING WORK as a German freelancer in Hamburg, Germany or remotely in a
nearby timezone.

    
    
      - Ruby on Rails
      - JavaScript
      - HTML
      - CSS
      - Some Photoshop skills
      - Scrum Master
    

German is my native tongue, but my command of the english language is very
good (8 out of 9 in the IELTS test).

Please have a look at some more info and my e-mail address at
<http://www.lorenzkitzmann.de/>

------
martinwnet
SEEKING WORK - Glasgow (Scotland, UK), Remote.

Web developer.

I built this in my spare time with CodeIgniter: <http://howmuchyoubench.com>

Experienced in front-end and back-end development. Main technologies are PHP,
.NET, HTML/Javascript/JQuery/CSS, but quick at picking up new skills.

Email: hello@martinw.net

Website: <http://martinw.net>

Github: <http://github.com/martinwnet>

------
fmw
SEEKING WORK. Remote. Based in the Netherlands (CET), but able to conform to
US timezones if necessary.

Clojure & Clojurescript developer with a lot of experience in web development
and search (e.g. Apache Lucene and web scraping; see
<https://github.com/fmw/alida> for a link to a video of a talk in London on
that subject).

Willing to travel if necessary. My contact information is in my HN profile.

------
nicolasedgwick
SEEKING WORK - UK based and often found working remotely connected via Skype,
forums & email.

Areas where I am strong.....

* Alcohol production - bet that got your attention ;)

* Manual testing of social media apps/games, digital campaigns, websites and mobile & tablet (iOS, Android & Blackberry) apps

* Asking the "stupid" questions... why test what you can see when you can query why the design was created the way it was and whether the target market has any specific foibles.

------
aaronblohowiak
SEEKING WORK - Palo Alto, SF Bay Area, Remote

Rails, Ruby/JRuby, Objective-C/iOS, JavaScript, CSS

Experienced full-stack dev, from html/css/js through rails to optimizing sql
queries. Substantial Redis experience and expertise.

<https://github.com/aaronblohowiak>
<http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=4070959>

aaron.blohowiak@gmail.com

------
sdoowpilihp
SEEKING WORK :: SoCal or Remote

\------------------

End to end web stack developer, with experience in building API's, virtual
worlds, and 3D iOS applications. My email is available in my profile.

\------------------

Technologies:

Scala, MySQL, Redis, iOS, PHP, Flash, Unity3d, Javascript, HTML, CSS

\------------------

Work Examples:

iOS: <http://bit.ly/XvfGde>

Python/AS3 : <http://bit.ly/vVqXxU>

Github : <http://bit.ly/Vzh5z4>

------
3stripe
SEEKING FREELANCE (remotely)

Graphic designer / web designer

james at <http://www.avdisco.net/>

10 years experience. Simplicity and usability matters.

------
BHershewitz
SEEKING WORK. Data analysis / optimization / predictive analytics. I'm a data
analyst (Python, R, STATA) with strong functional analytics programming skills
(Python, PHP, javascript, SQL). Past projects: full hadoop-based analytics
stack design, dashboard development (d3.js), designing events libraries, A/B
test design (architecture), data set analysis. analyticsprogrammer@gmail.com

------
maxmzd_
SEEKING WORK - Based in San Francisco. Remote okay. Branding, UX / UI Design,
Front-End Dev, and Responsive Design.

Reach me through my portfolio website or social media:

<http://briandelaney.me>

<http://dribbble.com/maxmzd>

<http://twitter.com/maxmzd>

<http://github.com/maxmzd>

Cheers!

Brian

------
localhost3000
SEEKING WORK - remote OK. located in Boston. Ruby on rails web apps. mobile
apps via Sencha Touch. soup to nuts dev. backend ruby/sql/pg/mongo. front-end
js/jquery/coffee/html/haml/css/sass have worked with all the major social apis
fb/tw/4sq/etc. ui/ux even some graphic design in a pinch. reference work:
<http://onthebar.at>

------
kvnn
SEEKING WORK

Full stack web developer. Very experienced with Backbone, jQuery, CSS & Sass,
Python and Django.

I have a home office that I work from but enjoy travelling and interacting
with people.

I'm currently helping to finish up Toyota.com, and may be looking for
something once we launch.

Resume: <http://kvnn.github.com/files/KevinRiggen-Resume.pdf>

------
smartial_arts
SEEKING WORK - Australia, Melbourne / remote <http://nimblegecko.com>

I am web and mobile developer with over 10 years of experience.

Full-stack web development. iOS and Windows Phone 7 development.

My customers include publicly listed companies and major Australian banks.
Strongly business goals oriented, focused on maximising return on investment
for my clients.

------
hassy
I'm putting polishing touches on <http://wonderwheel.fm> and I would love to
build another Spotify app.

In general, I'm interested in projects with novel UIs, interesting
interactions, and new ways to present information, like I would totally love
to work on <http://moonbase.com>

h@veldstra.org

------
niveus
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area or Remote

Full-stack developer, mostly specializing in Frontend (HTML/CSS/JS) work. Also
do Objective C/Cocoa Touch

I've worked at both small and large (e.g. Yahoo) companies; now doing
freelance work. If you need someone who can build modern and unique interfaces
for the web, I'm your guy.

jason.gabriele@gmail.com <http://nive.us>

------
Jasber
SEEKING WORK - Raleigh, NC or Remote

Full-stack developer (web/mobile) with strong business sense. I love customer
development, inbound marketing and funnel optimization.

10+ years of writing code and building product. If you need someone who can
code and knows business––I may be your guy.

Resume: <http://bradjasper.com/resume/>

Contact: contact@bradjasper.com

------
mmq
Seeking Work - Remote/Onsite \---------- Mourad Mourafiq

Email : - mouradmourafiq [at] gmail

\----------

Web Developer, RESTful API integration and development, also interested by
data analysis.

I have experience with current technologies:

-Python
    
    
      * numpy
      * scipy
      * pandas
      * django
    

-Hadoop

-javascript
    
    
      * jquery
      * angularjs (learning)
      * momentjs
    

-Posgresql

-mysql

-sphinx search

-elasticsearch

-twitter bootstrap

\----------

Github - <http://www.github.com/mouradmourafiq>

------
karlosmid
SEEKING WORK Remote based work as a full time freelancer from Croatia. Strong:
web application functional testing, security testing, load testing. Tools:
WATIR, Cucumber, All types of Python web modules. Punchline: If you think that
your web application does not have problems, hire me and I will prove that you
are wrong.

------
diasks2
Seeking work: Ruby on Rails developer who can also do front end work
(JavaScript, jQuery, d3.js, HTML, CSS). I also specialize in building
financial applications (portfolio management tools, analysis tools, etc.).
Based in Tochigi, Japan and used to working remotely with clients from all
over the globe. diasks2@gmail.com

------
kingofspain
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Web development AND design. A horse with a horn. Billions of years experience.

Exciting bullet points:

* PHP - primarily Codeigniter but I'm flexible :)

* HTML 5 / CSS 3

* Javascript (+ jQuery)

* iOS/Android app dev (Titanium / PhoneGap)

* Git/Mercurial

* SEO

I also have a degree of exposure to things like SASS, Mongo, AWS etc etc.

Kind of things I've built recently:

* E-commerce x 100

* JS rug builder

* iPhone restaurant offers app

* iPad fashion app

* Sexy mrP/CRM enterprisey integrations

My site: <http://pitbot.net> \- email in profile.

I'm in the UK.

------
dsartori
SEEKING WORK - in particular, remote work. I'm in Windsor, Ontario.

Currently working primarily with iOS, but I've got significant professional
experience with:

\- Microsoft SQL

\- PostgreSQL

\- Perl

\- PHP

\- C#

\- JavaScript

\- SharePoint

I've worked as a team lead, consultant and developer for organizations large
and small.

You can find out more on linkedin: <http://www.linkedin.com/pub/douglas-
sartori/19/7a0/60b>

------
rjegundo
SEEKING WORK: Remote (based in Portugal, can easily travel through Europe)

Full-stack team ready to craft products from start to finish. Solid code,
competitive rates.

SKILLS: HTML5, CSS3, javascript Ruby on Rails Mysql, Postgresql, Mongodb,
Redis Heroku, Linode.

More info: <http://unplu.gg/consulting>

------
TheMakeA
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Primarily specialize in game development and windows apps. Some of my relevant
buzzwords:

    
    
      • C# (+ WPF), C/C++, x86 assembly
      • DirectX, OpenGL
      • Git, Mercurial, SVN
      • HTML, LESS/CSS, CoffeeScript
      • PostgreSQL, MongoDB
    

Contact me at gerald+hn at cloupp dot com. I'm based in the USA.

------
orangethirty
ACCEPTING CLIENTS {REMOTE | WILL TRAVEL} {USA}

Are you looking to improve your sales?

Want to improve your conversion rates?

Your adwords campaigns could use a little help?

Would you like to improve your pricing structure?

Is your startup in a slump and investors are beginning question you?

Marketing consultant who only develops actionable and measurable marketing
campaigns is now accepting proposals.

orangethirty@gmail.com

------
gilli
SEEKING WORK - Remote Web designer and front-end developer

\-------------------------

Name: Gilli Sigurdsson

Email: hello@gilli.me

Website: <http://gilli.me>

\-------------------------

About me:

I am a freelance web designer from Iceland with 5 years under my belt.

I mostly design websites and code them in HTML5, CSS3 and jquery. But I am
very interested in getting into the mobile world.

\-------------------------

------
dynabros
SEEKING FREELANCER: Remote or NYC - part time

Looking for freelancer to develop an algorithm and integrate into django based
site. You should be creative and able to figure out complex problems. Please
send portfolio, experience, and amount of time to dedicate to the project.
Thanks! Email: elezam [at] gmail.com

------
jameswyse
SEEKING WORK - Brisbane, Australia or Remote.

I'm a full-stack javascript developer and web designer with many years
experience.

<http://lemoncreative.net>

Strongest Areas:

* Design projects

* Front-end development in HTML, CSS & JS. I'm also well versed in AngularJS, jQuery, etc.

* Back-end development in node.js or PHP.

------
timmillwood
Seeking work: looking for some small Ruby (Rails / Sinatra) projects. Have a
few hours per week to full. Based in Wales, UK, used to working remotely with
international clients. <http://www.millwoodonline.co.uk>

------
jordanf
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL/Remote

Product Design. Specializing in user interface, user experience and visual
design for web and mobile apps. Also skilled in front-end web app development.

<http://www.dribbble.com/jordanful> j.fulghum at gmail.

------
scottmotte
SEEKING WORK - Southern California. Can travel.

Full stack Ruby engineer. API architect. Front-end frameworks like AngularJS
and D3.js.

<http://scottmotte.com>

    
    
                /     _     \
               /_    /_\    _\

-=======(__)==(___)==(__)=======-

------
pixelcort
SEEKING WORK - Mountain View (San Francisco/Remote OK)

Specialized in building Ember(+Bootstrap) and SproutCore webapps.

Got an Ember-based project, or considering starting one? I'm currently
available for short term, part time consulting/freelance needs. Give me a
call: +1-408-506-9791

------
minhajuddin
Seeking work: I have a lot of experience with web technologies Ruby on Rails /
ASP.NET MVC etc,. Looking for challenging work requiring use of Go. About me:
<http://minhajuddin.com/about> .

------
mekishizufu
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Full-stack developer based in the Czech republic! Love to work with Ruby and
Ruby on Rails.

<https://github.com/mekishizufu> <http://jpospisil.com/>

------
apd2013
SEEKING FREELANCER - remote

Requirements:

-Deep expertise in a programming language

-Prior teaching experience

-Fluent in English

Email teachcs2013@gmail.com if you're interested.

------
anderspetersson
SEEKING WORK, Remote or in Sweden Skills includes Django, Python, JavaScript,
jQuery, HTML5, CSS3 and Linux. Would like to pick up some cool Django projects
while I'm bootstraping my own product. More info and contact:
anderspetersson.se

------
zaru
SEEKING WORK || FREELANCE GROWTH MARKETING || SAN FRANCISCO

Focus: customer acquisition and development for eCommerce and SAAS companies

Specialties: advertising, analytics, sales optimization, user experience,
email, social

I have domestic and international clients.

read me: zaru.co

email me: nathanzaru@gmail.com

------
bennyfreshness
SEEKING WORK - SF

Full stack Ruby engineer. Backbone.js, AngularJS. Have also done extensive FB
app development. Can do markup as well, slicing PSD's into clean HTML/CSS. I
would love to chat about your project and needs! bkoonse@gmail.com

------
xiaoma
29 seeking work, 0 seeking freelancers. Looks like a buyer's market at the
moment!

~~~
keeran
Guess that's what happens when people shift to selling 'how to be a
freelancer' tools, books and content on HN :)

~~~
sprobertson
Doesn't help that the bubble is bursting/deflating, investors are getting
stingy, and people are being called out for their "boring" ideas.

------
rosiesherry
SEEKING WORK

Freelance web and iOS software tester. Brighton, UK - remote work is ideal.

If I don't find any good bugs you can have your money back! :)

<http://www.testninjas.com/explore-ninjas/?id=41>

------
jrgnsd
SEEKING WORK - Remote / South Africa

Jurgens du Toit jrgns@jrgns.net / <http://jrgns.net>

Full Stack Systems Developer / CTO.

I have 10+ years experience in the Web Dev world, with recent experience as
Head of Development & CTO.

------
br0ke
Seeking work: USA/Baltimore|Remote

SysAdmin/config (fbsd,obsd,solaris,linux), backend dev (C, ObjC, Java, PHP,
Ruby, scheme, common lisp), ios/android dev

<http://www.elfga.com/~erik/> erik@elfga.com

------
aclimatt
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco / Remote

We're a team of three highly skilled technologists specializing in solving an
organization's most difficult problems. We like to work closely with companies
as hands-on members of the team to design technical solutions, implement and
deploy maintainable systems, and meet business needs to deliver a compelling
ROI.

While we are certainly capable of implementing spec sheets, we typically are
not black box coders for hire -- our value is working with you to design "what
to build" as much as actually building it.

\- Web app development: Python, Ruby, PHP, Java (backend) and HTML/CSS,
JavaScript, jQuery, ExtJS / Sencha (frontend)

\- Mobile development: iOS and Android

\- Server/infrastructure: Apache / nginx, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, MySQL, open
source (no Microsoft)

\- Well-versed in every framework under the sun: Django, Rails, Sinatra,
WordPress, 3rd Party APIs, et cetera

Latest projects include writing BART's parking system [1], co-founding a
mobile transaction and data security company [2], increasing revenue by re-
writing the advertising platform for a privacy company [3], re-formulate the
value proposition and rebuild the platform for a financial product comparison
engine [4], and working on a web-based property manager [5].

We're based in San Francisco and can do on-site visits as well as remote.

Let's work together!

<http://www.bitmatica.com/>

<http://www.bitmatica.com/BitmaticaResume.pdf>

[1] www.select-a-spot.com/bart/ -- BART's online parking reservation system
(we wrote it from scratch in Django)

[2] www.claveo.com -- Mobile and transaction and data security with a high-
availability, scalable web service and strong cryptographic mobile clients (we
were co-founders)

[3] www.getcocoon.com -- In-browser malware and anti-virus protection (we re-
wrote the ad delivery platform, built part of the web interface, server back
end, and front-end clients)

[4] www.knowyourbank.com -- Financial product and information comparison
service (we worked with the founders to re-define the value proposition and
rebuild the service so it better aligned with the needs of their customers)

[5] www.appfolio.com -- Web-based extremely intuitive property management
(front-end interface, back-end, and server deployment and continuous
integration management console)

------
tomprince
SEEKING WORK - Edmonton, Alberta - Remote Possible

Tom Prince - Continuous integration specialist

I'm one the core developers of <https://buildbot.net>

I design, deploy and manage various buildbot installations.

~~~
smartial_arts
<https://buildbot.net> seems to be down

------
krat0sprakhar
\----------

Seeking Work - Based in Calcutta, India

\----------

Prakhar Srivastav - prakhar1989[at]google's email service

\----------

Full Stack Web Developer (Python/mySQL/mongo/javascript/css/linux)

\----------

Github - <http://www.github.com/prakhar1989>

------
Hawkee
SEEKING WORK - Advanced website maintenance and upgrades. Focusing on API
integration, database management, full text search, eCommerce and
jQuery/Javascript.

Specialties: PHP, jQuery, mySQL, Sphinx Search

------
christophcup
I'm Christoph, a user interface designer based in Latvia. I'm looking for
remote work. You can find me here : www.christophcup.com / mail:
me@christophcup.com / skype: kristapsso

------
vjk2005
SEEKING WORK — India( remote ) I design logos and websites. 6 years
experience. Portfolio: <http://www.dffrnt.com/design>

------
orangethirty
SEEKING WORK - {USA}{REMOTE}

Experienced Javascript developer now accepting projects.

Frameworks: Jquery/UI, Ember, Bootstrap, node.

Rates: $40/hour, with a 10 hour minimum.

References available upon request.

orangethirty@gmail.com

PS. Agencies are welcomed to contact me for work.

------
nicholaides
SEEKING WORK

Ember.js, Backbone.js, Ruby on Rails, Node.js.

Full-stack developer. Experienced, reliable, resourceful.

Remote or occasionally-on-site in Philadelphia.

<http://ablegray.com>

------
dawilster
\------------------

SEEKING WORK - Based in Melbourne, Australia

\------------------

William Porter

Email: william[at]psdtobootstrap[dot]com

Website: psdtobootstrap.com

\------------------

Front End Developer

\------------------

Specializing in the conversion of PSD's into HTML that utilizes the Twitter
bootstrap framework.

------
scep12
SEEKING WORK (Remote) - Android developer. Several well-known apps in the
marketplace, 10 mil combined installs. Email gcuyycdv@receiveee.com for more
info.

------
TheMonarch
Seeking freelance work. Key skills: Full stack asp.net mvc, javascript,
coffeescript, SQL, Azure, c#. Very strong SQL and data skills.

------
rk0567
For Ruby On Rails developers - <http://railyo.com> (a private job board for
rails)

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK

Electronics/robotics/hardware/PCB layout

Based in Cologne, Germany, willing to travel or work remotely.

Contact at kliment[at]0xfb.com or /msg Kliment on Freenode IRC

------
coreyspitzer
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Omaha

Corey Spitzer

coreyspitzer/at\rifflabs/dot\com

Full stack web/mobile developer

PHP

Ruby on Rails

iOS

Android

HTML/CSS/JavaScript

(and more; see <http://coreyspitzer.net/resume> )

www.linkedin.com/in/coreyspitzer/

------
damniatx
Seeking internship: onsite (based on Kuala Lumpur)

Skills: Mobile App Developer

More info: <http://rheza.net>

------
marcomassaro
SEEKING WORK

Web designer - UI/UX/Consulting

Portfolio: <http://Masswerks.com>

Only available for remote work

marco@masswerks.com

------
leybzon
SEEKING WORK Bay Area,freelancer, remote work is fine Objective-C, PHP, MySQL,
Scalability

------
AlexanderZ
SEEKING WORK - Remote, I'm Russian but live in Bali.

\-------------

Alexander Zaytsev, alexander@say26.com

If your backend isn't Rails, you can stop reading.

If you are looking for a ninja, go to Japan or NY storm sewers.

\-------------

Rails, HTML5, CSS3, Ember, Backbone, Responsive design, SCSS, Coffeescript.

\-------------

Side projects & open source:

<http://feetlot.com> \- Summer 2012, scratching my own itch. To build the
shoes database I used several APIs and wrote parsers when there were no APIs.

<http://nabbber.com> \- 2010, 4000 users, 18k words added, Zend Framework (I
moved to Rails shortly afterwards). Three 'b's? But dribbble was hot back
then!

<https://github.com/AlexanderZaytsev/active_model_pusher> \- I believe the
bright future of the web is Rails + Ember + websockets. This gem makes it easy
to connect Rails with websockets.

<https://github.com/AlexanderZaytsev/human_date> \- A gem to help in
displaying dates for humans (because I care about users).

\-------------

I'm really easy to work with.

I know my stuff and improve constantly.

I go through Rails/Ember commits on Github to see what's new before it is
announced.

I'm not afraid to say "I don't know."

I prefer the back-end but at the same time I experiment with CSS stuff like
vertical rhythm or using single-direction margins. In other words, I'm
universal and strive for the best practices in every technology I use.

I almost never use jQuery now because Ember and Backbone, that's why. I know
when to use Ember and when to use Backbone. Lots of people don't.

Apart from being good at the technical side, I'm also good at seeing the whole
picture. I will help you build a better product. I will scrutinize your ideas
and suggest new ones. I will add value to your product.

Get in touch even if you don't have a cool project for me to work on, I love
meeting new people.

Blog: <http://say26.com>

Twitter: <https://twitter.com/AlexandrZaytsev>

Github: <http://github.com/AlexanderZaytsev>

------
L3monPi3
Seeking work <http://goo.gl/G7yLE>

------
dschiptsov
SEEKING WORK

Old-school consulting - Software Engineering, System Programming, SQL,
Performance tuning, etc.

Informix, Solaris, Linux, *BSD. 15+ years of experience.

<http://karma-engineering.com/lab/>

------
abhishivsaxena
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Milan, Italy

Full-stack(Rails, Node, Backbone) developer.

Special interest in messaging(xmpp, irc).

<http://muis.co/abhishiv>

------
Techasura
LOVE TO WORK -- WEB development. PHP, CSS, HTML5, JAVASCRIPT, CSS3, IOS,
ANDROID. BLOG POSTING, LIKING POSTS ON FACEBOOK. LOGO DESIGNING, PHOTOSHOP
WORK. COST: WHAT EVER YOU CAN AFFORD. BANGALORE remote ok.

